

First patch for Shellshock may not be a complete fix - arash_milani
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/396085,bug-in-bash-shell-could-be-worse-than-heartbleed.aspx

======
arash_milani
From the article:

“It looks like the patch does not fix every case of environment variables
being used to pass on executable code. We are still testing the patch, and
hope to have more information on it soon,” Boileau said.

A number of other security experts highlighted the incomplete nature of the
fix on the Red Hat Bugzilla page.
[https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1141597#c23](https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1141597#c23)

